
Japanese Lucky Almanacs and Their Knockoffs - benbreen
https://uniqueatpenn.wordpress.com/2016/10/05/japanese-lucky-almanacs-and-their-knockoffs/
======
qarioz
So it's like Tong Shu? The more I looked into Japanese culture, the more I
found Chinese culture in it.

------
somid3
Why does this show in the HN landing page if it was submitted over 2 hours ago
and only has 3 likes while there are other articles with more points that have
been submitted sooner?

~~~
NateyJay
I believe the points shown are upvotes minus downvotes, but the ratio of
upvotes to downvotes probably affects the ranking of a story too.

~~~
labster
Stories can't be downvoted, only flagged. More likely it was lifted by the
mods for being a good article, which I think it is.

~~~
1337biz
Since when do mods "lift" articles? Is there some evidence for that?

~~~
fenomas
I don't have a source, but I've seen this referenced before and I don't think
it's a secret.

Also, IIRC there's a (hidden) modifier based on domains that artificially
moves submissions up or down the rankings. Suffice to say that article ranking
isn't just a function of time and votes.

